# VeilTail betta contest.



## madmonahan

I have permission from Sakura8.
This contest is no supported by bettafish.com.**********************************************************************************

Because VeilTails have been the least loved by some, I thought this contest would do great for VT lovers around this forum. I know there are a lot.  I have seen gorgeous VTs and they should be shown off just as much as any tail type!

About the contest:

I will need 2 more judges,
Male and female VTs can enter,
No other tail types,
Can be any kind of picture, (face, side, front, back) 
as long as the fish can be seen,
When entering put, Fishes name-

Contest Starts: Febuary 18
Contest Ends: March 11
Contest Results will be posted between the 12-14 of March.


----------



## xShainax

How many pictures can you post of said betta's?


----------



## madmonahan

One entry for male, one entry for female VTs.


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! 

*Entry:* _Male - Ryuu-ten_










*Entry:* _Female - Sylvannas_


----------



## Skyewillow

Skerries:









Archipelago:


----------



## masterdan407

My vt male named Pom


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Entry:* Male - Indigo


----------



## Syriiven

Omg I love how big Indigo's eyes are xD Those are so endearing


----------



## Indigo Betta

Syriiven said:


> Omg I love how big Indigo's eyes are xD Those are so endearing



thank you


----------



## Skyewillow

Wow, Indigo! He's gorgeous!

MasterDan: I love that color on Pom!


----------



## mellcrowl

Ooh I would love to judge as I currently lack VTs in my fish room but definitely has a place in my heart for them


----------



## Indigo Betta

Skyewillow said:


> Wow, Indigo! He's gorgeous!
> 
> MasterDan: I love that color on Pom!



thank you i think Indigo is pretty

your little fishys Skerries and Archipelago have very cute faces they have similar colors as well are they brother and sister?


----------



## xShainax

Leo the lionfish


----------



## Tikibirds

Koga the day I got him from walmart. His tail has fully healed and grown so long









Princess Azula - she was one of thoe "baby bettas" from petco. I've tried other babies but they all had extreamly high ammonia in their cups (above 5) and she is the only one to mae it to adulthood


----------



## Skyewillow

Indigo Betta said:


> thank you i think Indigo is pretty
> 
> your little fishys Skerries and Archipelago have very cute faces they have similar colors as well are they brother and sister?


it's possible, they were both petco babies, I don't think so though, because Archi was significantly bigger than Skerries when we got them.


----------



## waterdog

Meet Sunkist (yes cause he's an orange!) lol


----------



## madmonahan

mellcrowl said:


> Ooh I would love to judge as I currently lack VTs in my fish room but definitely has a place in my heart for them


Wow, thank you everyone for entering!

Mellcrowl is now a judge!


----------



## registereduser

Male: Marty
Female: Mia


----------



## Skyewillow

Mia is so adorable!


----------



## registereduser

Skyewillow said:


> Mia is so adorable!


Thanks! I am not 100% sure she is veil tail
but that's what the cup said.


----------



## Skyewillow

I think girls are the hardest to discern tail type. I have a couple that I'm a little unsure off too.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I would LOVE to be a judge!!!


----------



## madmonahan

Alright, Hadoken Kitty is now a judge!
*All the places are full for judges.*


----------



## kandaila

His cup wasn't labled but I've decieded Star is most likely a veiltail.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

kandaila said:


> His cup wasn't labled but I've decieded Star is most likely a veiltail.


Looks VT to me.


----------



## TaylerHill

He's not the prettiest with his curled up fins but I love him anyway 
Fish name: Curly


----------



## TommyBermuda

This is Red. I would assume he's a VT - at least that's what he looks like to me! He was named for the Liverpool Football Club (soccer).


----------



## waterdog

Every Betta may not be a "show quality" fish, but as long as we love em, who cares!
None of mine will probably ever win one of this contests, but I wouldn't trade any of them away!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Name: Chester ~ Male, Orange Dalmatian VT*


----------



## Beccanne

*Entry:*

*Nova (male):


*


----------



## Beccanne

Also, this really is just how dark Nova is in person, not just weird lighting ;-)


----------



## Catie79

*Entry*

This is Lucky, my marble veil tail male. His fins have gotten ridiculously long.


----------



## fgradowski

Algernon!


----------



## Saphira101

*Introducing....*

Peach, the love of my life.


















Am I going against the rules by adding two pictures of the same fish? I know others entered multiple fish...


----------



## BettaPirate

Entry: Jack Sparrow Male VT


----------



## Saphira101

Is he pink?


----------



## BettaPirate

He's pink and purple  not sure if he is considered multicolor or marble. I have a hard time getting good pictures of him because he is always moving!!!


----------



## Hershey

Betta:Iris


----------



## LinkLover

Betta name: Link


----------



## SolomonFinch

I would so hate to be a judge in this contest. They are all lovely fish.
I totally want a VT male now.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Fred. He just had his first birthday.


----------



## Indigo Betta

logisticsguy said:


> This is Fred. He just had his first birthday.




awwwww i think he's lovely


----------



## madmonahan

Great photos everyone!  this is going to be hard for all of the judges. Lol ;-)


----------



## Renzia

Guess I will enter this one as well ^^ 

*Entrant: *_Tiger Yin AKA: 'Mistah Yin'




_


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my girl Apocalyptica.


----------



## MoonShadow

Boy: Encore









Girl: Artemis


----------



## Perry the platypus

Perry!!!!


----------



## madmonahan

Beautiful fish everyone!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is my first fish and only vt I ever owned. He was the most amazing fish ever and my heart will forever be heavy without you Magic, you ment the world to me a and I can't wait to see you in heaven, because you were the greatest fish ever  have a good time until we meet again


----------



## Tabbie82

Male VT- His name is Feng.


----------



## waterdog

I'm so glad the veiltails are getting some play. I think a lot of folks are only use to seeing the common blue or reds and this shows they can be as colorful as anything else!


----------



## madmonahan

Exactly why I started this contest! ^_^


----------



## BettaBreeder99

*Betta*








Paladin (RIP) he was my best friend (i'm homeschooled)...​


----------



## BettaBreeder99

BettaBreeder99 said:


> Paladin (RIP) he was my best friend (i'm homeschooled)...​


 
why is this not showing up???


----------



## BettaBreeder99

*Paladin (RIP) M*


----------



## BettaBreeder99

*Domic (RIP) M*


----------



## BettaBreeder99

*Neptune (RIP) M*


----------



## Perry the platypus

Here's Perry! VT female.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Only one for male/one for female per person entering please.


----------



## madmonahan

I messaged BB99 about it.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yay!


----------



## BettaBreeder99

Indigo Betta said:


> *Entry:* Male - Indigo


I know, right? Lil Paladin's eyes were like that, too! The red on blue, green and turqiose made him look evil, lol!


----------



## BettaBreeder99

WOW he's perty! His name really matches him! Cant wait untill i get new bettas! My quote is, "A home isn't a home without a betta. It's only a roof over your head!"


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

BettaBreeder99 said:


> WOW he's perty! His name really matches him! Cant wait untill i get new bettas! My quote is, "A home isn't a home without a betta. It's only a roof over your head!"


I have something similar, but with my papillon.


----------



## popcorndeer

name: gator

he sadly died this moning only had him for 7 days


----------



## Kithy

Alacrity~


----------



## Kiara1125

Very pretty, Kithy!


----------



## Kithy

Kiara1125 said:


> Very pretty, Kithy!


Thank you ^^ This was a few days ago before he decided his tail was too long ._.;


----------



## madmonahan

Great pictures everyone!!!

S.I.P Gator.


----------



## Kiara1125

Kithy said:


> Thank you ^^ This was a few days ago before he decided his tail was too long ._.;


Aww ... My DTHM does that. Just try to entertain them. A blue water bottle in front of their tank goes a long way. He looks like he has SUCH long fins for a VT though ...


----------



## Saphira101

BettaPirate said:


> He's pink and purple  not sure if he is considered multicolor or marble. I have a hard time getting good pictures of him because he is always moving!!!



SO JEALOUS!!!!!! :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## ao

Kuro - yeah, he's a veiltail.... stupid thing decided to style his own tail. meh


----------



## madmonahan

Haha! I still like his style! ;-)


----------



## BlueBlazeSilverHeart

ENTRY: Blue Blazes^^ my first boy <3


----------



## Ramble

Let's see if this works...a picture of my happy boy, Leonidas!


----------



## Kithy

Kiara1125 said:


> Aww ... My DTHM does that. Just try to entertain them. A blue water bottle in front of their tank goes a long way. He looks like he has SUCH long fins for a VT though ...


I keep thinking that too :X 

He started bitting after his snail friend died so I might get a new one after I finish salt treatment.


----------



## Kiara1125

BettaPirate said:


> He's pink and purple  not sure if he is considered multicolor or marble. I have a hard time getting good pictures of him because he is always moving!!!


He looks like a marble to me.


----------



## madmonahan

BB99 has not answered me after I messaged him/her 2X. I guess I will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

madmonahan said:


> BB99 has not answered me after I messaged him/her 2X. I guess I will have to wait a little longer.


I'm speaking with them via message.


----------



## brenna33

Harold, RIP


----------



## BettaBreeder99

Oh, wow! He's gorgeous! :-D


----------



## BettaBreeder99

registereduser said:


> Thanks! I am not 100% sure she is veil tail
> but that's what the cup said.


May be she's a mixed bred... But who cares! A gorgeous betta is still a gorgeous betta!


----------



## BettaBreeder99

waterdog said:


> I'm so glad the veiltails are getting some play. I think a lot of folks are only use to seeing the common blue or reds and this shows they can be as colorful as anything else!


Veils are my faves. I just luv their tails!


----------



## cheesyrhino

Hi! I'm new. Here is my boy, Dragon


----------



## waterdog

What a beautiful guy dragon is, and a great pic of him!


----------



## RoMay

This contests been quiet so I'll put a little life into it. Yeah I know I have better pictures of Kaoru but I just like this picture of her cruizing around at dinner time playing with her food.


----------



## Alcemistnv

This is Cupid, my giant Veiltail.
He is, I'd want to say a mix of two different tail types, which might explain his size and the crowntail-esque anal fins)


----------



## jessp118

*Bubbles (F) VT*

Bubbles my blue and red vailtail female


----------



## Indigo Betta

only one day left until 11th march closing time :shock:


----------



## madmonahan

Yep, actually you reminded me! Thank you!! 
I so forgot.


----------



## madmonahan

Actually it's March 9th, so 2 more days.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Wooooo! So psyched!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my late male purple/yellow marble VT, Litium. RIP my beautiful boy.


----------



## veilmist

I want to see how this turns out!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, a picture of a picture on a camera. I have to hand it to you, that's a good one. xD


----------



## blu the betta

cheesyrhino your betta is gorgeous!


----------



## Kiara1125

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Lol, a picture of a picture on a camera. I have to hand it to you, that's a good one. xD


xD I can't help it! My laptop broke so I've been on my ipod. I need to find a computer that I can transfer the pics to. Still, it's legit my betta and I have proof!! xD he was the betta my boyfriend (ZombieKeepr) gave me when we first met. :3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

lol I believe you! I just thought it was really funny!!!


----------



## Kiara1125

it is funny. I was wondering who was gonna say something.


----------



## Indigo Betta

:rofl:i thought it was a novelty fish tank shaped like a tv at first then looked closer and realized it was a camera LOL :lol: thats just my silly mind


----------



## Kiara1125

xD well, your mind is very creative.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> :rofl:i thought it was a novelty fish tank shaped like a tv at first then looked closer and realized it was a camera LOL :lol: thats just my silly mind


This deserves a billion likes!!!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Patriot, my male VT!


----------



## madmonahan

*This contest is now closed, we will not be eccapting any entries beyond this point. 
I will be sending my results to the judges tomorrow and will hopefully get the results posted that day or the next. *


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I will post my findings to the juedges either tomorrow night or the following day. I apologize, as I have college and work back to back tomorrow, so I will not be home until later. I would like to be able to judge to the best of my ability. Thank you for understanding! <3


----------



## madmonahan

It is fine with me.  I will send you my results this afternoon (it's 1:12Am here) and you can send your results back when you have time.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Otterfun

My entry:
Fred was checking out Yo the Golden Mystery Snail. This was taken right before he poked him.


----------



## popcorndeer

its closed i think.....


----------



## madmonahan

I might even have to send you my results tomorrow HK, I have been busy all day an have some things I need to do tonight. But the results will defiantly be posted within a few days.
Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## Otterfun

popcorndeer said:


> its closed i think.....


yes, i just realized that.


----------



## madmonahan

It is okay. I haven't sent the results out yet so I can still add it in.
But no more entries please.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm excited...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

That was the last accepted entry. No more after that. Thank you.


----------



## Artemis

Maybe next time my veiltail will have recovered from being with fin nippers and his tail will be nice enough to come int


----------



## madmonahan

*Results!*

Male VT category:

Tied: Moonshadow, and bettacrazygirl86!
2nd places: Saphira101, logicsguy, Tabbie82, Kithy, cheesyrhino, and Otterfun!
3rd places: kandaila, Kitty Whiskers, aokashi, Ramble, Brenna33, and Romay!

Female VT category:

1st place: Syriiven!
2nd place: registereduser!
3rd places: Skyewillow, and Tikibirds!

If you are not listed then it means you scored a bit lower than the 3rd places.

Congrats everyone! I'm telling you this was a very very hard contest to judge, thanks to the help of my judge Hadoken Kitty it all worked out. 
In my opinion everyone deserves to win! XD

Edit: and I'm sorry If I spell you username wrong! :lol:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I think everyone's bettas are winners. Not to sound cheesy.


----------



## logisticsguy

Thanks for putting on this contest. VTs deserve a little love. Nice bettas everyone! Congrats to the winners.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Congrats everyone! How did I do?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Congrats to all the other winners! 

Even the others that didn't "win" are adorable and pretty. VTs don't get as much lovin' as they should.


----------



## madmonahan

But in this thread they got alot. ;-)


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! Thanks for letting me participate, and grats to everyone! =D Saw some amazing VTs here!


----------



## Otterfun

wow, did not expect to be 2nd placeor be included in the competition.

thanks for being gracious to include me in the competition. i know Fred would be happy to know that too...


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

I would congratulate Patriot by giving him some treats, but he just sits there and stares at the freeze dried bloodworms. I don't know if he's aware they're meant to be eaten. xD


----------



## RoMay

madmonahan said:


> *Results!*
> 
> Male VT category:
> 
> Tied: Moonshadow, and bettacrazygirl86!
> 2nd places: Saphira101, logicsguy, Tabbie82, Kithy, cheesyrhino, and Otterfun!
> 3rd places: kandaila, Kitty Whiskers, aokashi, Ramble, Brenna33, and Romay!
> 
> Female VT category:
> 
> 1st place: Syriiven!
> 2nd place: registereduser!
> 3rd places: Skyewillow, and Tikibirds!
> 
> If you are not listed then it means you scored a bit lower than the 3rd places.
> 
> Congrats everyone! I'm telling you this was a very very hard contest to judge, thanks to the help of my judge Hadoken Kitty it all worked out.
> In my opinion everyone deserves to win! XD
> 
> Edit: and I'm sorry If I spell you username wrong! :lol:



Uh I know I used her and I checked the post to say if I said her I did... 2x; Kaoru's a girl. XD I know she's got some major tail finiage going on and she's never gotten eggy but general conclusion is she's a she.


----------



## madmonahan

Oh I'm so sorry! I meant to post her in the girl category!  I forgot to write it down.


----------



## RoMay

madmonahan said:


> Oh I'm so sorry! I meant to post her in the girl category!  I forgot to write it down.


It's alright gave me a good chuckle. It is not like I am angry.


----------



## madmonahan

Haha, okay. Well you get 3rd in the female VT category. ;-)


----------



## Tabbie82

Congrats to everyone! Gotta love the VTs!


----------



## MoonShadow

Awww thank you!! I will have to tell Encore tomorrow that he was a winning VT he'll be so happy!! Hehe!!


----------



## Skyewillow

I'll tell Archi that she's tied for 3rd, I'm sure she'll be proud! ^_^

Congrats everyone!


----------



## registereduser

cool! :thankyou:


----------



## cheesyrhino

Yay!  Thank's everybody. Dragon's very happy with himself


----------



## Kithy

:3 Congratulations everyone and yay *squeal*


----------



## DforDrago

Such beauties!!! Congrats!


----------



## Breyercrazy

I'll enter just need to get a good photo of my little hyper fishy.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Breyercrazy said:


> I'll enter just need to get a good photo of my little hyper fishy.


this contest is over sorry!!!


----------

